# dropping chapter master



## satanic ruin (Apr 28, 2010)

is dropping a chapter master behind enemy lines with a full honour squads with boltguns a good idea


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Not very specific, are you.

Why don't you try it and find out?


----------



## satanic ruin (Apr 28, 2010)

good idea, i can't play for two weeks


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd say no.

Drop a Librarian w/ Smite and Force dome behind enemy lines via 9 man sternguard in drop pod...now theres a different story altogether.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

I too would say no.

They do have a good if not small chance of surviving a counter attack but most players would not allow such a powerful unit to live while in their back lines and target everything they have at them which ends up being alot of points down the drain when they get destroyed.

I myself would usually DS a cheap/ expendible unit into their lines such as DP Dreadnaughts with MM and HF so they can either rost a unit or pop a tank and they then if they survive the counter attack they can wreck havoc as well.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I say no, just because it costs what?, about 10 million points right?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Dreads are generally a far better drop unit, and are good for knocking out tanks or heavy support. I generally try to support the dread with some termis if all goes to plan using the locator beacon


----------



## satanic ruin (Apr 28, 2010)

i have no dreads or terms but my cm has a locator beacon which could help bring down my assault squad and my terminator librarian


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sure. It's just that Honor Guard are expensive in a big way and a bunch of bolter shots really doesn't make for the scariest Drop Podding unit.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Why don't you give them something else?

I intend to drop 5 honour guard right into my enemies face all armed with meltaguns, just because I can take loads of meltaguns in the squad, and it will be cause his face some pain.


----------



## satanic ruin (Apr 28, 2010)

they can only replace their bolt guns withrelic blades or auxilary grenade launchers


----------



## satanic ruin (Apr 28, 2010)

how about arming all of them with relic blades, thats a different story, they can take down squad after squad in close combat, should weaken the enemy enought that i should be fine
till the assualt squad come down on target for once, (they've deep-striked off the board or onto rough terrain many times),that should punch a hole in the enemy force


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

satanic ruin said:


> how about arming all of them with relic blades, thats a different story, they can take down squad after squad in close combat, should weaken the enemy enought that i should be fine
> till the assualt squad come down on target for once, (they've deep-striked off the board or onto rough terrain many times),that should punch a hole in the enemy force


No not really; remember your bringing them in via drop pod. That means on the turn they come in with those relic blades, they are just standing their looking imposing, only to take fire from gods know how many big guns. Most players wouldn't pass up the opportunity to gun down a really expensive squad that can't do all that much.

At a full ten men with relic blades, your looking at single wound models running you more than 50 points each. They can't shoot, they have to get into assault, have no invulnerable save, and will overkill just about anything they charge, _and_ they can't charge on the turn they arrive in front of the enemy.


So they come in, can't do anything, your opponent then goes on in his turn to shoot down four of them, and then in order to deny you as many guys as possible, the unit gets charged and loses another guy while wiping out the squad that did the charging. In one turn, half the squad you came in with is gone, you've already lost over 250 points of your monster squad of 730 points.

In your turn, they go on to wipe another squad or vehicle out and thats it; then last turn happens all over again and the squad is gone.

So between charging and getting charged, you've maybe wiped out as many as three squads at most, and in all likely-hood have done less damage.


This unit will go through most other squads with no trouble, but at over 700 points its crippling your army. With that much spent on the one squad and pod, your opponent will always have more than you, unless your fighting deathwing or another all (or mostly) terminator army. This squad at 1k gets you a pair of sniper scout squads and maybe a land speeder. Thats soemthing along the lines of 23 models on the board, most players will easily be able yo outnumber and/or outgun that.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Also anouther scenario is you do this while your facing an assault type army say Tyranids in which they will get owned by Genestealers or any other number of units in said army in which they will get dropped in 1 round.

Now I should say that I do like Honour Guard but they are not a stand alone unit they have to be supported by the rest of your army... actually I find that in general all Space Marine units work best when the stick close so they can support one anouther.

When I do run them I run a 5 to 7 man squad in a Landraider a Librain is also a good idea especially with Force Dome if not when you get into combat try and have it last till your opponents turn that way when you kill the unit you can move to new combats on your turn, if not try and consolidate into cover (you'll need it).

Anyways Cheers.


----------



## satanic ruin (Apr 28, 2010)

chapter master coming down with five sternguards and a chaplain with five vanguards who have two thunder hammers, now that sounds fun


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

the idea can work well actually. i wouldn't advise the chapter master, he'll never get to use his orb bomb, but the 2 other HQ work well. the normal comand squad with flamers or plasma guns is a deadly foe.

whilst it is true that a dread would appear more imposing, one melta shot spells doom for you.

also, your opponent will take horendous damage from the unit. they will do anything to take them down as quickly as possible. this usually means that the rest of your army takes no fire so you may move rediculously quickly across the board.

one friend did this on me dropping 4 plasma gun CS and a libby amongst tzeentch terminators. the plasma negated my armour and the libby left my inv so poor i could but watch my squad die. i retaliated with everything leaving me completely open to every other unit.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

satanic ruin said:


> now that sounds fun


8 months ago it did


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

or why not use calgar and loads of honur guard? some one did this to me and in the first turn arival managed to knock out my dread with grenade launchers.


----------

